# Which of the types is the most misunderstood?



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

Any very introverted person can be badly misunderstood.


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

You might as well have asked, "What is your type?"


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

We understand INXXs perfectly; most of you are those types, I don't get why you're voting for yourselves.

My vote goes to the ISFJ; no other type gets so much unwarranted hate, the amount of misunderstanding for them, on this forum in particular, in boggling.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

somnuvore said:


> We understand INXXs perfectly; most of you are those types, I don't get why you're voting for yourselves.


Because we interpreted the question differently than you did?

Did you even read OrangeAppled's post? She said: "Around here, the S types. IRL, I'd say the INxx types"

I voted for the type I think is the most misunderstood in the real world, by people who know nothing about typology. Not for the one I think is the most misunderstood here on PerC.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

The type that is most misunderstood by society is the type that is most different than society. So you might as well ask, what type is society? My answer: extroverted, sensing, thinking, judging. So the most misunderstood type is therefore INFP. I think this makes sense because Fi is both subjective and introverted, making it difficult to understand, and Ne is abstract, literally not easy to see. Besides, INFPs believe in fairy unicorns and pixie dust and stuff like that. So, _duh!_

The type that is most misunderstood on PerC is whatever type I happen to be, since the large uncertainty surrounding _me_ automatically tips the scales of impenetrability in my type's favor.


----------



## Tahaa (Nov 1, 2014)

On here, I don't know. Out in the real (non-internet) world, INTJs. There are so many generalisations, and no one ever understands that we do have a lot of emotions. They keep us up at night. They just stay inside. We also can't decipher our emotions easily.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

No offense to the INFPs, but I figured we'd be the ones most likely to choose ourselves.  Nah, I can't say. I'm sure we have it worse than some but I can't say we have it the worst because I am not informed enough.


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

If this is for the real world, I'd have to go with the INxx types. On here, though, definitely ESxx.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Good luck with that. Everyone feels misunderstood at times.


----------



## EchoEnola (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm torn between INTP and INTJ


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

EXTJs? Some people around here continually demonize them, they're probably not fans of strong Te. I don't agree with them though.

Also, in real life, I guess a lot of INXX are often misunderstood, it's probably because they're pretty rare.


----------



## babushka (Nov 5, 2014)

How many people voted for their own type?


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE (Oct 6, 2012)

I was tossing up between INTPs and INFPs, but I think INTPs. This is, however, only based off my observations IRL of people confirmed to be INTPs and INFPs, so I don't know if this applies on a wide scale or not.

The INFPs I know in real life give off a strong Fi vibe, regardless of whether they are trying to express it or not. There ones that do let their Fi morals be known to more people, and there are the quiet Fi types. But there exists the stereotype of the dreamy, soft-spoken girl in pastel dresses and while I know INFPs aren't necessarily like that, people are somewhat aware of that type of person existing. I think Fi-Ne is used a lot more than Ti-Ne in books and media for fictional characters.

INTPs aren't generally found too much as fictional characters. The closest stereotype to them is the awkward nerd, but INTPs are more than that. One area that is under-looked is their Fe, even in INTP profiles. Just because someone is a T type, doesn't mean they don't have feelings at all. INTPs are private about their thoughts and the feelings, and the latter is because they themselves aren't very good at handing them. They are a rare type, and they can be ostracised for being truly "cold", unlike INFPs who may be reserved but given the chance they express their "emotional warmth" and are more welcomed. The entire stack of the INTP makes it so they're hard to know and they're not emotionally expressive. While they're not dominant perceivers, they do have that P quality that separates them from a J-type society. Their thoughts and theories are, as most N types are, considered weird.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

IRL? The human type. We all have been/have felt misunderstood. That is why it is important to seek first to understand and then to seek to be understood. Many times I think I have understood someone's point in conversation, only to find out later what they really meant.

In communication? All types are subject to be misunderstood, but those with clarity of thought and that are not too cryptic in explaining their thoughts are less likely to be misunderstood.

On line, as in understanding someone's cognitive functions? It's probably a four way tie, with Si, Ni, Fi, and Ti doms sharing the honors. This is merely because introverted functions are naturally harder to grasp.

I didn't vote for any type.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I would vote for INFP.

I agree that INTJs, ENTJs and ESTJs can be misunderstood and therefore demonized, but I feel INFPs are actually HARD to understand.
Many a time, I cannot wrap my head around their thought processes. I can "understand" what they are saying, but I cannot empathize (not won't, can't, as in don't know how).

Plus, most xxTJs are just fine with being misunderstood. It's comes with being the villain.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

esfj and isfj are very much misunderstood here. 
in real life... um, pretty much everyone, but most especially the person whose type clashes with our own. We just see them as annoying. We leave it at that. Just annoying. People are more complex than that.
I didn't vote.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ISTJs, for sure. Everyone stereotypes them as boring, scheduled, organized people. But, that's simply not true. Many ISTJs are imaginative, lazy, and excellent cooks. :kitteh:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> ISTJs, for sure. Everyone stereotypes them as boring, scheduled, organized people. But, that's simply not true. Many ISTJs are imaginative, lazy, and excellent cooks. :kitteh:


You're kind to say that, but the reality is that all of the types are inaccurately stereotyped. ENTPs, for example, are not disruptive pot-stirring pranksters that the stereotypes reflect. Some of my deepest, most thought provoking, personal reflection type of conversations have occurred with ENTPs.


----------

